# To all Members of the KCBS...



## Greg Rempe (Jun 30, 2009)

This email is making the rounds...incase you are a member and did not get it this is for your review...I have no feelings about it either way!

*A message from Buzzy Feetman- 

Fellow KCBS members,

Based on recent events, it's become apparent that some change must to be made in the board room of the Kansas City Barbeque Society.  It's obvious that our board and staff are crippled by the actions of one director.  As members of this great society, it is our responsibility to effect change for the betterment of barbeque.  The most powerful form of persuasion for this board in recent memory has been direct e-mails from the members.  The very person creating turmoil and turbulence on the board has very effectively used this technique and it's time we turn the tables on him.  The next board meeting is less than two weeks away.  We must flood the members of the board with our request for Merl Whitebook to step down.  Please keep your statements brief so they are heard.  Call for his resignation.  Be sure to include your membership number.  Most importantly, forward this message to every KCBS member in your address book that feels as we do.  Our collective voices must be heard.  This is a very critical time for the Kansas City Barbeque Society and we need the board to hear the roaring voice of the membership.

Write the KCBS board  
mlake@kcbs.us
carolyn@kcbs.us
wlohman@kcbs.us
mwhitebook@kcbs.us
dharwell@kcbs.us
uspkirk@kcbs.us
ggoycochea@kcbs.us
lmullane@kcbs.us
sownby@kcbs.us
eroith@kcbs.us
tshupe@kcbs.us
chiwtebook@kcbs.us 

If you are as concerned as Buzzy, forward his message to KCBS members you know..
*


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 30, 2009)

I got the email today.  Classic case of he said she said!  I say just vote em all out and start over.  Probably a great thing to do with Congress in 2010 as well.


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 1, 2009)

I got the email as well and forwarded it but there are always 3 sides to every story. His Hers and the truth. 

There has to be a due process.


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 1, 2009)

Ok so tonight I get another one. This time however it was sent anonymously. I hate that kind of crap. A person should stand by their words not hide behind them . Here is the email I got:

You can now send a request to listen in on the meeting being held July 15th. Send  in your member number, email and phone number and request to the KCBS office.  Don Harwell will send you info through your email with the code when you call to listen in to the meeting with instructions.  You can hear all of the info leading up to any executive session that may take place and call right back in after it's over.  It is imperative to get as many members to call in and listen to this meeting.  Most of the Board members are on the phone so actually attending the meeting would be futile unless you have something specific you wish to say to the Board.

Please send to as many members possible.


----------



## Adrienne1 (Jul 6, 2009)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> I got the email today.  Classic case of he said she said!  I say just vote em all out and start over.  Probably a great thing to do with Congress in 2010 as well.



This is likely the best suggestion I've heard so far on this matter . . .


----------

